# Visual Basic > Universal Windows Platform and Modern Windows Experience >  VS 2012 Store App Question & Where to Post.

## stepdragon

Hey guys, Its been a while since I've been on last. I just upgraded to win8 and I'm working my way through the tutorial series on VS2012 for store apps. I can't tell if there's a dedicated forum for store app development, so this seemed like the best place to post. If I'm overlooking something please report me so a mod can set me straight. thanks.

The problem I'm having is while going through the 3rd tutorial on Building Windows Store apps in C# or VB. Up until this point I hadn't run into any issues but after adding the getphotobutton_click event, its not opening the fileopenpicker. I've verified the steps in the tutorial. I verified the event was set under properties, that the event was created, and I even renamed the button (it had no name previously per the tutorial >.<), and added a Handles keyword. Still no-go.

Using breakpoints I've verified that when clicking the button the click event is not called, or at least that it doesn't stop at the breakpoint.

Anyone have a possible explanation for this? Is there an add-on package I am missing from my system, or did I simply make a mistake in my copy-paste spree. :Blush: 

I've included my current project for those who have win8. I removed the Bin folder as usual. I removed the Handles keyword that I had added which had no effect. Other than the name of the button everything 'should' be the same as the tutorial. Thanks for any help given.

----------


## stepdragon

Odd.. I wait half an hour, and now it works... I'm so confused. probably just a glitch... or it could be that deleting the bin folder and re-compiling it did the trick. anyways problem solved. but I would still like to know where to post questions like this in the future.

----------


## dilettante

I believe this is the right place, at least until higher activity produces a reason to split out subtopic forums.

----------

